# Free drum kit : Perth area



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Ok it is not guitar or amp, but guitars players







need a drummer







Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------

